# Antenna adapter



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey does anyone that has installed a aftermarket radio remember if an antenna adapter is required?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

It's a VW Adapter. I think 1995+ Golf\Jetta.


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

LS2 MN6 said:


> It's a VW Adapter. I think 1995+ Golf\Jetta.


Ok cool. I'm trying to track one down... Do you have a part number? Is it an amplified antenna?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazon.com: Stereo ANTENNA Harness Pontiac GTO 04 05 2004 2005 AFTERMARKET STEREO / RADIO ANTENNA ADAPTOR - PLUGS INTO AFTERMARKET STEREOS AND CONNECTS INTO FACTORY ANTENNA: Electronics
Amazon.com: Stereo ANTENNA Harness Pontiac GTO 06 2006 AFTERMARKET STEREO / RADIO ANTENNA ADAPTOR - PLUGS INTO AFTERMARKET STEREOS AND CONNECTS INTO FACTORY ANTENNA: Electronics
have you tried google search? pick your poison


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks dude!yea I tried searching, but I was getting like 3 different models in all of my search results each was a different adapter, one was even amplified. Thanks I'll order this one


----------

